# ID44.com



## jeffcortez114 (Mar 12, 2012)

So i just took my NREMT and i was stopped at Q120, Failed!!  i need a great study site, i was refereed to ID44.com  

DOes anyone know if this site will help me pass the NREMT


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 12, 2012)

Generally people in the know just suggest going back over your text book. It might also be a good idea to do some research on adaptive tests and how they work.

http://www.testmagic.com/all_tests/adaptive_explain.htm


----------



## forKingandCountry (Mar 13, 2012)

I used id44 the day before taking my exam (taken to recertify by exam, passed).

I personally did not feel like those questions were relevant/pertinent to the ones the National Registry uses. This is my opinion. I would weigh your options and try another resource that is recommended by the guys on this site.


----------



## emtCstock (Mar 13, 2012)

I used fisdap, and just read my book over and over again. I failed the first time at 120 then passed with the same, 120. Just keep your head up and go over your textbook, you wont find a much better source then your textbook


----------



## MedicBrew (Mar 13, 2012)

emtCstock said:


> I used fisdap, and just read my book over and over again. I failed the first time at 120 then passed with the same, 120. Just keep your head up and go over your textbook, you wont find a much better source then your textbook



If the spine on your book still crackles or the pages aren't falling out when you turn the page....Read it again.....


----------



## jjjemt827 (Mar 13, 2012)

idk how you learn, but i personally need to read and hear things in order to fully understand them. so i read the book before class, and i tried as hard as i could to pay attention in lecture so everything stuck (i'm the definition of nerd). i waited 2 months after classes to take practice exams and whatnot because i didn't feel like i was ready. i had barron's throughout the class and then for my practice tests for the NREMT i used a program called emt achieve. every one of my classmates who has used the emt achieve program has passed first try. it's about 30-something dollars where i'm at but it was well worth the money and fresh out of my test, i've landed a job. good luck to you!


----------



## itserik1234 (Mar 21, 2012)

jeffcortez114 said:


> So i just took my NREMT and i was stopped at Q120, Failed!!  i need a great study site, i was refereed to ID44.com
> 
> DOes anyone know if this site will help me pass the NREMT



should i dare say it? I guess i will lol I practically ONLY used JB test prep and it helped me pass my NREMT. When you take their practice tests it tell you why or why not your answer was right. Great great great tool! Definitely recommend it!


----------

